# Is peanut butter ok for puppies?



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My mom seems to think if I gave Snoopy peanut butter by covering the opening of a treat stuffed kong will give him constipations since he is a,what she calls, "special breed dog" that can't handle human food like a mutt can. lol So do you think peanut butter is a good idea or would my vet be able to answer this question more accurately?


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never heard of peanut butter causing any problems... Too much of it maybe, but a little bit shouldnt hurt your pup.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Unless your dog has an allergy to peanuts he'll be fine.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I give it Uallis in his Kong and he's 5 months. I've never had a problem, except maybe he was a little gassy the first time or two. However, that doesn't really mean much because any change whatsoever in his diet gives him gas. Maybe you could give it to Snoopy a little bit at a time to see how his system handles it first if that would make your mom feel better.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just don't over do it. I have seen in go the other way, and it could be messy. I have never seen a dog have a hard time if given a little at a time.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Alright. I'll just give him alittle bit on my finger and see how he reacts to it today.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I usually put a little kibble in the kong, then a little peanut butter, then a little more kibble, then a little more peanut butter, until filled. I'd say at least 75% of what's in the kong is just his normal food, but he thinks it's something special.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I usually put a little kibble in the kong, then a little peanut butter, then a little more kibble, then a little more peanut butter, until filled. I'd say at least 75% of what's in the kong is just his normal food, but he thinks it's something special.


Good idea! I'm going to try that with Uallis tonight.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I put some peanut butter on my finger and he loved it! He's still licking his mouth. lol


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If peanut butter caused constipation in "special breed dogs" then mine wouldn't have pooped for 8 years. (and my dogs are small breed too) I routinely use peanut butter as a distraction during nail clipping and other unpleasant chores. Maybe you could use it while trying to brush Snoopy's tummy too. I usually just put a small fingerful of peanut butter in the roof of her mouth. She gets so distracted by licking the peanut butter that I can do just about anything.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh wow! I never thought of that, thanks brite!


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bridgette has always loved peanut butter! I did find that regular peanut butter gives her diarrhea (never constipation) so I buy the Skippy natural PB which doesn't have all the preservatives and stuff and she does just fine...plus I even like it better!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sophie and Sunny like Jiff. I take a knife and dip a little peanut butter on it and then tap that in the kibble and stuff it in their Kongs. Add more kibble a tad of chicken,or hot dog, or steak, or green beans,etc more kibble and top it with a tad of peanut butter. I then stick it in the freezer for 30 minutes or so. They also like Cheese Wiz. Some days I use that. It doesn't end up being very much of the peanut butter or cheese wiz, but they think its special. They sit and wait on their beach towel to get the treats. Its kinda funny, David


----------

